# CJ Lunde worst Jobber of all time?



## Irrelevant

*Re: CJ Lunde?*

The real La Luchadora.


----------



## Ultimate Fanatic

*Re: CJ Lunde?*

Search independent wrestler Thunderkitty.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RubberbandGoat

She was the scariest looking "wrestler" I've ever seen


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: CJ Lunde?*

JBL's commentary was hilarious in this match.


----------



## Flawlessstuff

*Re: CJ Lunde?*

Is she Mae Young's batchmate or something?

I actually like vintage gimmicks, I remember how upset I am when WWE released Cherry for being "fat"

CJ Lunde can be a Tag team for Macey Estrella who have a 1940's pin up gimmick.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: CJ Lunde?*



Flawlessstuff said:


> Is she Mae Young's batchmate or something?


JBL said "is she Mae Young's stepgranddaughter or something?" :lmao

I literally went WTF when I saw her and that bathing suit attire of hers hahaha.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: CJ Lunde?*

9.725/10 

You dudes would still smash.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: CJ Lunde?*

I wouldn't mind the vintage gimmick if the chick could actually, you know, wrestle. Poor kid probably had all her family and friends watching her big tv moment, too.


----------



## gsm1988

*Re: CJ Lunde?*

That was AWFUL.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: CJ Lunde?*



Flawlessstuff said:


> Is she Mae Young's batchmate or something?
> 
> I actually like vintage gimmicks, I remember how upset I am when *WWE released Cherry* for being "fat"
> 
> CJ Lunde can be a Tag team for Macey Estrella who have a 1940's pin up gimmick.


Yum Cherry:smile2:


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: CJ Lunde?*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> 9.725/10
> 
> You dudes would still smash.












Ummm Obviously...


----------



## Lunatic Fringe

*Re: CJ Lunde?*

"Big Bad Mama's" grand-daughter !!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUXQLwDn4ag


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: CJ Lunde?*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yum Cherry:smile2:


I always thought Cherry was hot.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: CJ Lunde?*

There was a Carmella match and we're not talking about how awful she is. Seems to me CJ did her job.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

CJ seriously was like the worst wrestler lol


----------



## domotime2

*That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*

Holy crap, what the hell was with this woman? I get that her 'gimmick' was that she's an old-time women's wrestler, but she was SO freakin SLOW! Everything looked awful. I'm not trying to say Carmella's in-ring work is the best, but jesus, poor Carmella who had to work this woman.

She couldn't even get in and out of the ring.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*

It's too bad Alexa already used the "Jane Ellsworth" line because that line absolutely epitomizes how jobbertastic that chick was. I've seen shitty women's wrestlers before but I don't think I've ever seen one who looks that bad while looking that bad.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*

So..um... CJ Lunde Vs Eva Marie at Wrestlemania right?:grin2:


----------



## domotime2

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's too bad Alexa already used the "Jane Ellsworth" line because that line absolutely epitomizes how jobbertastic that chick was. I've seen shitty women's wrestlers before but I don't think I've ever seen one who looks that bad while looking that bad.


I mean jesus, James Ellsworth and most indie jobbers can at least BUMP like no tomorrow. That's essentially the point of their existence. They're supposed to sell their heart out for the wrestler, not embarass them at every chance they get. 

At this point Carmella is probably a 6/10 in the ring and improving, so this did her no favors.


the sad part is that there are times when a jobber can actually IMPRESS and maybe get a job!! But now this woman is literally black listed for life


----------



## Edgehead91

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*

Na watch this, the smarky, neckbearded "i'm a hugger" borderline paedophile, Beautiful Cody Rhodes beautiful dropkick, "fight forever Sami and Shinsuke" brigade will start a petition to get her signed to a full time contract more than likely!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*



Edgehead91 said:


> Na watch this, the smarky, neckbearded "i'm a hugger" borderline paedophile, Beautiful Cody Rhodes beautiful dropkick, "fight forever Sami and Shinsuke" brigade will start a petition to get her signed to a full time contract more than likely!


Lawl I don't think I've ever seen so many different groups of fans get morphed into one giant ball of stereotypes before, but it made me laugh.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*

She didn't even know how to take the setup to Carmella's finish fpalm


----------



## Mad Jester

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*

She was so bad, she makes Ellsworth look like Shawn Michaels.


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*

Makes Kelly Kelly look like Asuka holy shit


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*

Hey guys don't make fun of Mauro's girlfriend.


----------



## Saturn

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*

Best part of the match was JBL's reaction to her and the Eleanor Roosevelt comment. 

The mystery woman is Mildred M'shay but also is known as Thunderkitty and CJ.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*

To be fair the one doing the squash kind of looked like rubbish.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*

where did they find that Mae Young wannabe? from a soup kitchen?

but seeing her in WWE ring gives me hope that one day, even I can wrestle for them.


----------



## Reotor

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*



Edgehead91 said:


> Na watch this, the smarky, neckbearded "i'm a hugger" borderline paedophile, Beautiful Cody Rhodes beautiful dropkick, "fight forever Sami and Shinsuke" brigade will start a petition to get her signed to a full time contract more than likely!


Shouldn't this be "watch the Vince ass kissers, its not wrestling its entertainment, WWE shills start a petition to get her signed because in wrestling work rate means nothing and its all about "charisma", "presence", storytelling and other vague and amorphous terms that can be interpreted in any way we want?"


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> So..um... CJ Lunde Vs Eva Marie at Wrestlemania right?:grin2:


That's a cruel insult to the "All Black EverythingbQueen" Eva Marie!

Even she's better than that jabroni.


----------



## Cult03

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*

Why are the Ring of Honor girls promoting it? If I was her I wouldn't want anyone to see it, ever.


----------



## asdf1234gmx

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*

I lol'ed when the crowd chant "Let's go jobber".


----------



## Cult03

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*

Let's not talk about this one too much. Last time a jobber had a bit of attention he got a main event push and completely derailed a good title reign.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*

It did really suck for her though. This is probably her biggest match she´ll ever have, and the commentators made fun of her looks immediately and then she put in the stinker of a lifetime. Compare that to Aaliyah and Deonna. They looked fairly strong in their jobber roles. If they never make it, they can still show this one moment to their kids. This girl probably wishes she could MIB the whole experience.


----------



## Ronny

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*

Just look at her xD:


----------



## Lavidavi35

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> She didn't even know how to take the setup to Carmella's finish fpalm


I noticed that big time. I was like 'Jesus, just stop her please'. 

What's sad is that a lot of these are probably tryouts, and she failed miserably.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*

Did WWE pick this jobber for a cheap laugh? She really couldn't have botched anymore. Brutal. Maybe it was a case of stage fright or something, but she'll probably never get another shot like that again and she blew it big time.


----------



## Captain Edd

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*

I feel kinda bad for her, she was probably nervous and fucked up because of it :mj2


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*



DeeGuy said:


> Did WWE pick this jobber for a cheap laugh? She really couldn't have botched anymore. Brutal. Maybe it was a case of stage fright or something, but she'll probably never get another shot like that again and she blew it big time.


For a company that has an anti-bullying campaign running (I know it´s fake corporate BS and they don´t give a crap), that sure was some character assassination and burial on commentary. Maybe she heard some of it in the ring and it flustered her. I can´t deny I laughed, when she almost lost the battle against the ring apron, but now I actually feel bad for her. 

But not bad enough to give her contract, before you get any ideas WWE.


----------



## Geeee

Loved the gimmick but she was a terrible wrestler.


----------



## SureUmm

I thought it was really bad taste to rip on her the whole match. JBL is such a prick sometimes, and he doesn't even have the talent to be funny about it. I think Mauro was really uncomfortable with it as well.


----------



## jonathancasimiro89

Saw thunderkitty last year in a ring of honor show wwe totally screwed her she isn't that bad in the ring 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*



Ronny927 said:


> Just look at her xD:


If you look closely, you can pinpoint the exact moment where her soul left her body. Right between the face plant and Carmella finally locking in the move.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

SureUmm said:


> I thought it was really bad taste to rip on her the whole match. JBL is such a prick sometimes, and he doesn't even have the talent to be funny about it. I think Mauro was really uncomfortable with it as well.


I actually felt bad for her. Just wondering who thought it would be a good idea to put somebody that bad on tv. Unless it's Vince's back-ass way of shitting on whatever indy she came from, which is entirely possible given JBL's nonstop barrage of shit.


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*



Lothario said:


> If you look closely, you can pinpoint the exact moment where her soul left her body. Right between the face plant and Carmella finally locking in the move.


She thought it was a regular STO, which is weird because the reverse version is actually a lot more common now. She probably doesn't watch Smackdown.


----------



## december_blue

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*



Cult03 said:


> Why are the Ring of Honor girls promoting it? If I was her I wouldn't want anyone to see it, ever.


Yeah, it was kind of funny seeing Kelly Klein promoting the match on Twitter. Seeing as she & Mandy Leon dragged poor Scarlett for jobbing on Raw a few weeks back.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

any women with 2 hands has a fighting chance boys, dont forget it


----------



## DoolieNoted

Maybe Eva isn't so bad after all......


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

That was hard to watch :lol Some jobbers do clearly have some measure of talent, like Deonna, but this one... holy crap.


----------



## Mordecay

She had to be the worst jobber (or wrestler) I've ever seen. Fucking Stephen Amell was better in the ring lol


----------



## kowalski9

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*



Rated R Maryse said:


> That's a cruel insult to the "All Black EverythingbQueen" Eva Marie!
> 
> Even she's better than that jabroni.


She made Eva Marie look like fucking Steamboat.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Yeah, was pretty awkward to sit through.


----------



## coreysamson

I honestly thought they just grabbed some lady from the streets of Baton Rouge. If she is actually a pro wrestler then lord help us all. That was absolutely dreadful.


----------



## Flawlessstuff

I know she is a terrible wrestler but WWE needs to steal her gimmick. NXT Must have a chick with 1940's Mae young Era gimmick then pair her up with 2 girls, A Cherry clone with 1950's greaser girl gimmick and a 1980's neon color leotard and big hair gimmick.


----------



## Afrolatino

She looks like straight out of The Simpsons, or some other cartoon drawn bad on purpose.

Anyways, still more likeable than some others in the fem divisions...


----------



## KO Bossy

This was bad...but not Rebel vs Shelly Martinez bad.


----------



## RetepAdam.

jonathancasimiro89 said:


> Saw thunderkitty last year in a ring of honor show wwe totally screwed her she isn't that bad in the ring


Did WWE _totally screw her_, or did she just have a particularly bad match which was then exacerbated by her gimmick/attire being easy to mock for people for whom this was their first exposure to her?


----------



## Mutant God

Maybe she was trying out to be apart of the Vaudevillains lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

RetepAdam. said:


> Did WWE _totally screw her_, or did she just have a particularly bad match which was then exacerbated by her gimmick/attire being easy to mock for people for whom this was their first exposure to her?


If I really had to guess, I would say it was one of those things they threw together at the last minute and the girls just didn't have time to go over what they were going to do. That's fine when you have seasoned people who have worked with each other before, but not two fairly green workers who probably never saw each other before last night. I mean, she looked like she knew how to take a bump, she just had no idea how the match was to be worked or what moves Carmella would be doing. And Carmella is just not experienced enough to effectively direct traffic with someone even greener than her. That's what it looked like to me more than CJ just being bad. Of course JBL shitting all over her from the second the cameras were on didn't help any, either.


----------



## Stacey

I haven't watched Smackdown yet but damn am I looking forward to it now lol


----------



## Prayer Police

I couldn't tell if she was in her 30's or 60's


----------



## CJ

Yeah she was pretty bad. Never seen her wrestle before so idk if the pressure got to her, or if she's really just that bad.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

KO Bossy said:


> This was bad...but not Rebel vs Shelly Martinez bad.


I had never heard of either of those women before but out of curiosity I looked that match up and holy shit that was the worst match I've ever seen, that was like watching Rosa Mendes wrestle her clone.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*



Rated R Maryse said:


> That's a cruel insult to the "All Black EverythingbQueen" Eva Marie!
> 
> Even she's better than that jabroni.


Hey at least Eva would finally be in the ring with someone who she's better then.:smile2:


@KO Bossy MY VAG!!!!! MY VAG!!!!!


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I had never heard of either of those women before but out of curiosity I looked that match up and holy shit that was the worst match I've ever seen, that was like watching Rosa Mendes wrestle her clone.


Sorry man, should have put a disclaimer on it. Pretty sure that's winning worst match of the year. You might recognize Shelly Martinez, she was Ariel in ECW. She used to valet for Kevin Thorn.

Hell, that might even give Jenna vs Sharmell a run for its money as worst match in history...

But I digress. CJ Lunde was pretty damn awful in this match, but again...it could have been worse.



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Hey at least Eva would finally be in the ring with someone who she's better then.:smile2:
> 
> 
> @KO Bossy MY VAG!!!!! MY VAG!!!!!


I'm sure there's a joke to be made here but I'll be damned if I know what it is. :serious:


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*



KO Bossy said:


> Sorry man, should have put a disclaimer on it. Pretty sure that's winning worst match of the year. You might recognize Shelly Martinez, she was Ariel in ECW. She used to valet for Kevin Thorn.
> 
> Hell, that might even give Jenna vs Sharmell a run for its money as worst match in history...
> 
> But I digress. CJ Lunde was pretty damn awful in this match, but again...it could have been worse.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's a joke to be made here but I'll be damned if I know what it is. :serious:


If you're talking about MY VAG! MY VAG!. Go to 0.47 seconds in the video.


----------



## marshal99

she looks like mae young and wrestles like her. Bring her back !!'


----------



## BrieMode

Dys Bijaacz.. I'm pretty sure she do it on purpose to make princess Mella look bad (anyway FAB segment after this mess!). Maybe liv flop morgan paid her to do this :argh: :argh:


----------



## Geeee

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*



SureUmm said:


> She thought it was a regular STO, which is weird because the reverse version is actually a lot more common now. She probably doesn't watch Smackdown.


Everyone has a smartphone. She could've looked up Carmella's finish on Youtube. She does the same set-up every time.


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*



Geeee said:


> Everyone has a smartphone. She could've looked up Carmella's finish on Youtube. She does the same set-up every time.


Carmella probably just called it a STO because she didn't know any better. A greenhorn like her should be more specific with a seasoned vet like CJ Lunde.


----------



## Saturn

SureUmm said:


> I thought it was really bad taste to rip on her the whole match. JBL is such a prick sometimes, and he doesn't even have the talent to be funny about it. I think Mauro was really uncomfortable with it as well.


JBL's commentary was the only entertaining part of the whole match. His reaction to the jobber woman was priceless, and I think you are forgetting JBL is a HEEL commentator and god bless him for it as this is something that is almost nonexistent now. 

JBL actually reminded me a little of classic, heel Lawler.


----------



## SureUmm

Saturn said:


> JBL's commentary was the only entertaining part of the whole match. His reaction to the jobber woman was priceless, and I think you are forgetting JBL is a HEEL commentator and god bless him for it as this is something that is almost nonexistent now.
> 
> JBL actually reminded me a little of classic, heel Lawler.


Heel Lawler had so much more wit, and had JR or Vince scolding him which balanced things out. In this scenario it was JBL just talking to himself, while Otunga pretty much agreed, while the play by play went silent out of embarrassment.


----------



## Saturn

SureUmm said:


> Heel Lawler had so much more wit, and had JR or Vince scolding him which balanced things out. In this scenario it was JBL just talking to himself, while Otunga pretty much agreed, while the play by play went silent out of embarrassment.


Screaming "puppies!" and "OMG is she wearing a thong??" is having wit? You can guarantee if it was classic Lawler calling the match, he'd have a very similar reaction to JBL.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

PWTorch's Wade Keller ripped on JBL for the commentary. He made a good point about WW's anti-bullying campaign but they allow this. Regardless I loved JBL, I really am enjoying him weekly on SD.


----------



## Mahmenn

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*



Monterossa said:


> where did they find that Mae Young wannabe? from a soup kitchen?
> 
> but seeing her in WWE ring gives me hope that one day, even I can wrestle for them.


Ikr , the cringe is strong tho


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Hey at least Eva would finally be in the ring with someone who she's better then.:smile2:
> 
> 
> @KO Bossy MY VAG!!!!! MY VAG!!!!!


That has to be an inside joke. The dress is designed to expose her ass, vagina and breasts on television. If she wore that voluntarily she should do porn. That is paid better. If she was forced to wear this she should have let it all hang out and filed a lawsuit against TNA.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*



ElTerrible said:


> That has to be an inside joke. The dress is designed to expose her ass, vagina and breasts on television. If she wore that voluntarily she should do porn. That is paid better. If she was forced to wear this she should have let it all hang out and filed a lawsuit against TNA.


I'm pretty sure Shelly has porn pics out there. So Check.

Also


----------



## HOJO

She wasn't even the worst jobber on TV in that fucking segment

Scarlett, Cami Fields, half the Strowman jobbers and 30% of the main roster were/are honestly worse than her


----------



## Paigeology

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I had never heard of either of those women before but out of curiosity I looked that match up and holy shit that was the worst match I've ever seen, that was like watching Rosa Mendes wrestle her clone.



Shelley actually tributed that match to her grandmother, i am sure she could of found a better match to do it!

Back to the jobber, I don't think they worked out this match at all beforehand, they would of been better just having a mixed tag match or something, then throwing that girl into the ring when she was obviously very nervous and not ready.

JBL really needed a sock in his mouth as well, she would of felt bad enough after that match, without having to hear him carry on about it the whole time.


----------



## Cult03

JokersLastLaugh said:


> PWTorch's Wade Keller ripped on JBL for the commentary. He made a good point about WW's anti-bullying campaign but they allow this. Regardless I loved JBL, I really am enjoying him weekly on SD.


This is dumb. I'm sure the company would do an anti-hitting people with steel chairs campaign if they could, yet they'd still do it on their television show. Not only did this woman look ridiculous but she might just be the worst wrestler to participate in a televised match, including fucked up Jeff Hardy.


----------



## CretinHop138

I wanted to laugh with JBL...but I couldn't.


----------



## HOJO

JokersLastLaugh said:


> PWTorch's Wade Keller ripped on JBL for the commentary. He made a good point about WW's anti-bullying campaign but they allow this. Regardless I loved JBL, I really am enjoying him weekly on SD.


It was hilarious yet at the same time awful. And not at all "these digs are hilarious" funny but "you hypocritical goofs" funny. 4 announcers and it's JBL and Otunga making shitty jokes with Mauro coming in with "look at that move" in between awkward silence cuz nobody on commentary thought they were funny(even when he kept repeating it)

Their ultra historic fantastic women's empowerment revolution evolution thing making history through all history but a different look will get you buried on commentary or "Miss Piggy" lines :lmao


----------



## Saturn

I'm sorry, I went back to the video and now I can totally see how people thought JBL was being mean but it was still hilarious to me. Just his reaction and how shocked he was when the camera initially panned over to Mildred/CJ after Carmella's entrance and his "What the hell? Who's that?? What is this??!" He was doing too much. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

And she was in the ring with Carmella, who isn't actually a wrestling genius.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Whew! I just watched that match (if you can call it such) for the first time, and the cringe was definitely hard. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## chronoxiong

Is she going to be the next James Ellsworth?


----------



## Algernon

Was this a rib on Arn Anderson? Lunde is his real last name.

This poor girl is probably out of the running for the women's tournament. I think that's why we're seeing so much female jobber talent lately. We'll probably see some of these gals in the women's tourney. She's not as bad as she showed but all that matters is that first impression on the national stage and she failed.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Damn I think I'd have taken that move better.


----------



## The Dazzler

*Re: That Was the WORST JOBBER OF ALL TIME!*

The finish was really bad. Normally you can tell why a botch happened. I have no idea what she was trying to do. :laugh:


----------



## Genking48

Terrible match, and they did the classic women screaming match as well where it's like they believe screaming at the top of your lungs = selling.


----------



## nyelator

So Mella goes for a Flat liner and she (the fat lady) just kinda falls over


----------



## Jam

I don't get why they used Thunderkitty for this, fair play for her, but she's shocking


----------



## Jobberoni

WTF did I just see?








:enzo

She looked like the Fabulous Moolah at 40, but moved like the Fabulous Moolah at 80.


----------



## brewjo32

GLOW reject?


----------

